
Computer Says No? - ScottDBryan
https://scott-bryan.com/blog/2020/computer-says-no
======
ScottDBryan
What can a 2,500 year old, vegetarian mathematician teach us about
technological solutionism?

A lot apparently.

(2 min read)

